# First batch of meat goat kids~



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, we hatched out our first group of Boer/Alpine cross kids destined for freezer camp. Out of six kids I am only keeping one- I think that's pretty good considering how cute baby goats are. This is Cookie, who will be joining the ranks of goats with names.. Nothing with a name gets eaten around here except roosters.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice flashy markings on that little paint.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice. Great little keeper doe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's very good, considering baby goats are just way too darn cute.  He's precious!


----------



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everybody! She is as sweet as she is cute! She comes running to me for lovies whenever she sees me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oops, she! Sorry, Cookie!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

What a little cutie! I am a sucker for the colored ones! Lol congrats on all the babies!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

AWWW to cute!!! Love the coloring


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's very cute. I look forward to seeing how the freezer camp kids do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I love the picture of her running to the camera! Those ears just a flappin'! She's a pretty little thing. I LOVE paint Boers.


----------



## poultrymom (Dec 4, 2010)

Thankfully she's kissed up to hubby (she's a smart little girl) so he doesn't mind that she won't be joining the others at freezer camp.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like how you called the a "batch". I think like that too.


----------

